# bassin de main-d’oeuvre locale / de recrutement



## coquillage

Hola a todos,
Entiendo perfectamente el sentido, pero ¿cómo decirlo en español? Me he encontrado con esta palabra, por lo menos dos veces en este día. ¿Saben ustedes cuál es la palabra técnica en español para referirse a esta expresión?

*bassin de main-d’oeuvre locale*

La expresión debe aparecer también en el cuerpo del mensaje.
Gévy (moderadora) 

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Entiendo que en español una posibilidad es decir: "fuente de mano de obra local", como en el siguiente ejemplo: _"Por otra parte, los fabricantes nacionales suelen ser partidarios de una inmigración irrestricta, como *fuente de mano de obra* barata. *..."
*_*Saludos
A.A.

*Edit: no pones contexto, por lo cual copio un contexto que tome al azar en la Web:
_Les États-Unis : un bassin de main-d'oeuvre
Un membre d'un syndicat international des électriciens croit que l'Alberta devrait recruter des employés qualifiés aux États-Unis plutôt qu'ailleurs._


----------



## coquillage

¡Oki! Gracias. No podía quitarme las ganas de encontrar una palabra para _"bassin"_ y no se me ocurría ningua. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## yserien

Puedes decir bolsa de trabajo local.(En el sentido que hay una lista de posibles trabajos abierta a todos)


----------



## jprr

On dit aussi *"bassin local d'emploi".
*
C'est un terme utilisé à la fois par l'administration, les services statistiques, les études sur la formation et l'emploi ...
En gros, cela correspond géographiquement à l'arrondissement ( territoire d'une sous-préfecture) mais l'organisation locale des transports, les habitudes de déplacement de la main d'oeuvre etc  peuvent faire que les deux ne se superposent pas.
C'est la zone potentielle de recrutement


----------



## coquillage

Jprr, 
Merci pour cette information très utile! Elle me servira dans l'avenir.  En fait je pense que si je devais dire ça, lors d'une interprétation ou une traduction, j'utiliserais quelque chose comme: 

_(contratación) _de la mano de obra local disponible.

?
Salu2


----------



## jprr

En otro hilo vi que tradujeron "bassin de vie" por "cuenca de vida".
Me parece muy muy bién. (cito a WR)
*cuenca*

f 1. (de un río, mina) bassin m.
y es exactamente eso que entendemos : la imagen de la zona de donde vienen las aguas de un rio.

Asi que que tal "cuenca de mano de obra local" ?


----------



## coquillage

jppr,
Creo que no funciona en español. No soy experta en economía ni mucho menos pero por ejemplo esta expresión de *bassin de main-d’oeuvre locale* lo escuché en un noticiero de TV5 pero nunca en los de una televisora mexicana.   Hablo por mi país, por supuesto, y por lo poco del entorno que yo abarco. De verdad que nuca había escuchado esta expresión, por eso me llamó la atención. En mi texto le dí la siguiente solución:   
recrutement prioritaire du personnel dans le bassin
de main-d’oeuvre locale et ....​ 
por
reclutar prioritariamente mano de obra local y ......
 ¿que te parece?


----------



## jprr

coquillage said:


> ...
> recrutement prioritaire du personnel dans le bassin
> de main-d’oeuvre locale et ....​
> por
> reclutar prioritariamente mano de obra local y ......
> ¿que te parece?



C'est un peu moin bureaucratique  mais *parfaitement compréhensible *_et presque identique_*.* Bassin ajoute juste l'idée que c'est un recrutement sur place (la ville même) mais aussi dans les environs accessibles - Tout dépend comment vous comprenez "local".
L'expression " cuenca ... " j'en ai trouvé quelques références sur google mais cela a l'air assez confidentiel.
PS: à mon age, même avec des lunettes, les toutes petites lettres sont difficiles à lire  Bien cordialement.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches bonne nuit,

Según el tipo de empleo se puede hablar de:
- cantera regional (Ejecutivos)
o de:
- reserva local (empleo no cualificados)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## coquillage

d'où "cantera" ressemble à "bassin". 
Bon, ben, c'est inclu dans mon glossaire. 
Merci Cintia et bon soir


----------



## totor

"Les enquêtes de Stéphane Beaud et de Michel Pialoux […] s'appuient de surcroît sur un matériel empirique considérable recueilli sur près de dix années dans le *bassin d'emploi* des usines Peugeot à Sochaux-Montbéliard."

Me parece que en mi caso particular es totalmente aplicable la propuesta de Alfredo:



yserien said:


> […] bolsa de trabajo […] (En el sentido que hay una lista de posibles trabajos abierta a todos)


----------



## ainamaria

Hola a todos,
alguien podría decirme lo que significa "bassin de recrutement"? Aparece en la página web de una universidad, tiene algo que ver con los estudios que allí se pueden realizar, puesto que en la sección con este título aparecen todas las facultades y escuelas de la universidad. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## galizano

Ya se habla del tema en WR. Hay varios hilos. A ver si encuentras lo que buscas.
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/bassin


----------



## ainamaria

Hola! Ya lo miré y no hay ninguna definición que corresponda a la que busco, y tampoco hay ninguna que me dé alguna pista o idea. La verdad es que estoy bastante perdida con esta traducción.


----------



## chlapec

Si recrutement se entendiese como contratación (verifícalo), seguramente se trate de "bolsa de contratación".


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> Si recrutement se entendiese como contratación (verifícalo), seguramente se trate de "bolsa de contratación".



No estoy nada segura...
En esta página, parece tratarse más bien del sector de origen de los estudiantes ya que se opone a "nacional"

Si la página no es ésta pero sí aparece en la web, danos la url (si no te la acepta el sistema, mándanosla por mensajería privada a los moderadores y la añadiremos a tu pegunta)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Como te lo dice Paquita no tiene nada que ver con los estudios sino con las zonas, regiones, "cuencas" de donde proceden los estudiantes que se reclutan.
En este sentido cuenca es frecuente como en cuenca de empleo. Aquí corresponde a *cuenca de reclutamiento.*
Un saludo


----------



## kela colación

Según el termium, bassin de main dóeuvre = reserva de mano de obra.
Ahora bien, según wikipedia, y también según un texto que he estado traduciendo, un bassin d'emploi es una zona donde la gente VIVE Y TRABAJA. Ver http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bassin_d'emploi
Me parece que en español si sólo decimos reserva de mano de obra no está esta doble idea, es decir la de vivir y trabajar. Yo optaría por poner una nota del traductor y explicar que se trata de un neologismo que se refiere a la zona en la que la gente vive y trabaja. Lo traduciría pues tal cual "cuenca de mano de obra", neologismo por neologismo, para que no se pierda la especificidad del sentido. 
Ahora, bassin de vie es un concepto más amplio, porque es la zona donde la gente vive, trabaja y además accede a los servicios (hospital, cine, supermercado, etc.).


----------



## pespelt

Ni cuenca, ni fuente, ni reserva, etc. 
Yo he estudiado Économie Urbaine en París y conozco la traducción al español (de España).
No cabe buscar una traducción literal. El concepto "bassin" se refiere a un área geográfica. Un área en relación al elemento económico de que se trate. El vocablo procede claro está de otra disciplina que la economía regional: la hidrología. Es una palabra tomada prestada por ofrecer un significado muy sugerente al caso de los mercados locales.
En español no existe la traducción directa para "bassin": cualquier intento suena inapropiado sino caricaturesco. Debe acudirse al término más cercano posible dentro de la disciplina:el de "mercado de trabajo local". Si se trata de "bassin d'emploi", pues hablaremos de "mercado de trabajo local". Si se trata del punto de vista del mercado potencial o real de mano de obra de una empresa, hablaremos de eso, de mercado de mano de obra local (potencial o contratada).

Correlaciones *** (no se admite el inglés en este foro) - francés - español (se aceptan mejoras del español !):
***-  bassin d'emploi  -  mercado de trabajo local
  ***-  bassin de recrutement  -  mercado de mano de obra potencial


----------

